

I didn't share. - weisser
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/5c2e14f4fccf

======
incision
I'm reminded of this paper [1].

1: _Envy on Facebook: A Hidden Threat to Users’ Life Satisfaction?_ \-
[http://warhol.wiwi.hu-
berlin.de/~hkrasnova/Ongoing_Research_...](http://warhol.wiwi.hu-
berlin.de/~hkrasnova/Ongoing_Research_files/WI%202013%20Final%20Submission%20Krasnova.pdf)

~~~
weisser
Thanks for posting this, looking forward to giving it a look. I haven't read
any studies but from speaking with friends it seems some people experience
social media-induced depression or that the very least their life satisfaction
seems to be reduced.

I think this occurs with Facebook in particular because because we tend to
follow many people other than our social connections on platforms like
Twitter.

